# San Diego OIS suspect armed with a chain.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

May 23, 2019
Police in San Diego, California, released harrowing bodycam footage of a deadly 2018 officer-involved shooting. A suspect armed with a 4-foot-long metal chain was fatally wounded by Officer Corey Pitts after a Taser failed to stop him. When Pitts arrived, suspect Vaughn Denham struck the police vehicle with a metal chain. He then charged the officer, uttered "Trump is the Devil," and was shot twice. Vaughn died at a nearby hospital from the injuries. The San Diego District Attorney's Office has determined that Pitts acted in self-defense and is not criminally liable for the shooting.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Why use the taser? WHY?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> Why use the taser? WHY?


Just to yank the guy's chain before shooting him.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I see what you did there. I wonder if crank was involved...


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

How many blocks did he back step? 4?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I believe PERF requires police retreat up to at least 10 city blocks, prior to using any type of defensive techniques.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

No duty to retreat, could have shot him immediately. Suspect was likely jacked up on something. I still carry spray with the taser - that may have helped- or not.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> I believe PERF requires police retreat up to at least 10 city blocks, prior to using any type of defensive techniques.


F*** PERF, they have forever lost whatever credibility they might have had.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They never had cred.


----------

